# NEWB ALERT!!! Unrooting?! Going Stock?!



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

So I rooted and did some cool stuff, put CM7 on it... and I think I want go back to stock... is it as easy as flashing an sbf or what...

So I did not backup my stock rom... didn't know how at the time didn't have clockwork on my phone until CM7...

I do know how to flash things... for the most part... since I managed to flash back to froyo kernel and such.

I am a major newb still and I am wondering how to get back to complete stock so I can back it up and then go and experiment again. I am a NEWB!!! Serious NEWB!!! If you can't explain it in plane terms you might not want to respond... but seriously I need layman terms!!!


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

All you need to do is sbf.


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

just for clarifacation... which sbf would that be... also i would like to, after I back-up, flash a close to pure google rom. do they exist for the DX?


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"suv32002 said:


> just for clarifacation... which sbf would that be... also i would like to, after I back-up, flash a close to pure google rom. do they exist for the DX?


So you want to go back to stock or use a pure Google rom such as Apex?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

suv32002 said:


> just for clarifacation... which sbf would that be... also i would like to, after I back-up, flash a close to pure google rom. do they exist for the DX?


They exist, you have to be rooted to use them though. If you're wanting to go back to straight up stock(unrooted etc) you just need to SBF.


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

I want to go to stock just to make a backup. So i have one in clockwork for just in case situations. Then I want to find a rom that is as google as they get. I have also been interested in maybe a sense-like rom if that exists.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

OMGB or OMFGB would be the two ROMs closest to a pure Google ROM. Apex, like chefthomas99 suggested, is also a decent choice, but it's not that close to pure Android since it still has some of the Blur framework in order to allow for the Blur camera and such to work. In regards to SBFing, I always use the Linux boot disk method to get back to .340. Then, I flash the two-part pre-rooted .602 zip.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> OMGB or OMFGB would be the two ROMs closest to a pure Google ROM. Apex, like chefthomas99 suggested, is also a decent choice, but it's not that close to pure Android since it still has some of the Blur framework in order to allow for the Blur camera and such to work. In regards to SBFing, I always use the Linux boot disk method to get back to .340. Then, I flash the two-part pre-rooted .602 zip.


^^^^^^ what he said ^^^^^


----------



## suv32002 (Aug 24, 2011)

so if I dont have blur in there somewhere... the camera doesn't work?

I know that with cm7 you have to flash the camera fix just to get it to not freaking crash or do that gay countdown.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

suv32002 said:


> I want to go to stock just to make a backup. So i have one in clockwork for just in case situations. Then I want to find a rom that is as google as they get. I have also been interested in maybe a sense-like rom if that exists.


There really isn't much of a point in doing this... You can (almost) ALWAYS just flash the GB SBF and you are good to go again. You can return to VZW, you can root, you can apply CM7-GB. I don't know why you'd want to make a stock backup when the SBF is an even deeper copy of stock.

Just my $0.02.

As others have said though, just SBF (don't forget to factory reset after doing so!) and you are fully stock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

suv32002 said:


> so if I dont have blur in there somewhere... the camera doesn't work?
> 
> I know that with cm7 you have to flash the camera fix just to get it to not freaking crash or do that gay countdown.


Naw, CM7 and other non-Blur ROMs utilize the AOSP camera. The Blur camera only somewhat works with CM7 since the framework isn't there. Also, all the fixes are already implemented in the unofficial CM7 nightlies on the GB kernel. Plus, battery life is much better as well.


----------

